# Allure Beauty Enthusiasts



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

I have recently become an Allure Beauty Enthusiast. It is a test panel sort of like L'Oreal or BzzAgent and I know you ladies love those. So are you part of this and if so, what are you getting to try out? Give us the lowdown on your recent product tests from them.  If you haven't signed up and want to just google it






I just took my first survey for a teeth whitening product and am excited to hopefully get to try it. I am curious what past products have been. Anyone been an ABE for awhile?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm all for playing guinea pig and test driving beauty products! Probably why I can't curb my love of subs haha.


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

I signed up in early November and also received the teeth whitening survey. The only other thing I was notified about was also in November - they wanted ABE's to visit Sephora, try out their Skincare iQ line, then give feedback on the the ABE site for a chance to win a deluxe sample. I passed on that one but am excited about the prospect of a teeth whitening trial!


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been an Allure Beauty Enthusiast for several years.  I have received the Lancome doll lashes mascara and the Pantene Age Defy shampoo, conditioner, and hair thickening treatment.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

Oooh that Lancome one sounds nice!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

mmm i signed up like 3 months ago and never got that teeth whitening survey O.O


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

It just came out today so maybe they're doing it in waves?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

did you guys get an email for it?


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 10, 2013)

just joined! here's hoping for something soon! :-D

besides this one and the L'Oreal one does anyone else know of any other brand specific panels?


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Jan 11, 2013)

I didnt get the teeth whitening survey either =[


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 12, 2013)

The Lancome doll lashes was nice.  It was a full size, but so was the Pantene.  Although, these are the only things I have received and I have been one for several years, so don't get discouraged if it takes some time before you see anything.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 12, 2013)

How do you join this? Does anyone have a link? Thanks


----------



## Robinssa (Jan 12, 2013)

I received the whitening survey too. This will be my first time receiving something if they pick me and I signed up in October.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you join this? Does anyone have a link? Thanks


allurebeautyenthusiasts.com


----------



## lady41 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 15, 2013)

I received the email for the teeth whitening survey. I hope I get to test out the product, I was just about to buy some Crest Whitestrips. I joined in November I believe.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still no survey for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 15, 2013)

Do we need to log in from time to time to see if studies are available? Or do they email us when a study becomes available?


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 15, 2013)

I have not logged in a long time, but I received the email yesterday.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 16, 2013)

I received the email for the teeth whitening survey a couple days ago.  Today I received an e-mail stating that I get to test out the 'Crest 3D White Arctic Fresh Toothpaste and MultiCare Whitening Rinse product trial'!  I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 16, 2013)

I just signed up for this! I've been having decent luck with the L'Oreal one and BZZagent, so I figured, why not?


----------



## TracyDobbins (Jan 16, 2013)

I got in too! Yay!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the email for the teeth whitening survey a couple days ago.  Today I received an e-mail stating that I get to test out the 'Crest 3D White Arctic Fresh Toothpaste and MultiCare Whitening Rinse product trial'!  I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got in too!


----------



## AJCorletto (Jan 16, 2013)

I just received the email. I will be trying out the toothpaste and rinse too!


----------



## JessP (Jan 16, 2013)

Same here! I'm excited!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 17, 2013)

I just signed up for this. Hopefully I'll get some goodies from it!


----------



## dd62 (Jan 17, 2013)

So a couple of months ago I got an email from Allure Beauty Enthusiasts asking me to try the Sephora Skincare IQ system and post a review online for a chance to get samples. I had already tried the system so I posted my review where they requested. Today I was pleasantly surprised by a package in the mail. It has Caudalie vinoperfect serum .33oz, Korres pomegranate mattifying treatment .34oz, and Algenist Firming &amp; lifting cream .5oz

The package was actually shipped from Sephora though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

wow those are some nice freebies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't wait to take part in a survey! Just signed up last week.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 17, 2013)

I got the same thing from Sephora (for the Allure Beauty Enthusiast thing).  Very nice sizes.  I wasn't expecting all of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Robinssa (Jan 17, 2013)

I was picked for the whitening product - woo hoo!


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got the survey for foundation and it looks like a "go". Im keeping my fingers crossed that I get picked


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

hmmm I never get surveys, that's so weird...


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm I never get surveys, that's so weird...


 I just got the email this afternoon.  Check your mail (and Junk Folder).


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't get one either. Maybe cuz I am already in the toothpaste one.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 24, 2013)

Just signed up! Thanks for the information about this ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 24, 2013)

i did a survey today for a foundation trial.


----------



## suestua (Jan 24, 2013)

I just signed up myself!


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did a survey today for a foundation trial.


 Yippee!!!!! Im hoping because they asked us for our 2 closest foundation colors and our availability, that it means we're in *fingers crossed*


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Jan 25, 2013)

No survey for me again =[


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 26, 2013)

no new survey for me either, still only have the address update, but my address is correct. for those that have been in this for awhile, how often do you tend to get new surveys?


----------



## kat46 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no new survey for me either, still only have the address update, but my address is correct. for those that have been in this for awhile, how often do you tend to get new surveys?


 same with mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have not received any surveys, just the address update.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

same here...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 26, 2013)

All I've gotten was an address update as well...


----------



## TracyDobbins (Jan 29, 2013)

I got the package today. It is the Crest 3D white toothpaste 4 oz. and the whitening rinse 8 oz. ( it was left on doorstep by UPS ground. )


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

i just signed up ;]


----------



## Jess Bailey (Feb 4, 2013)

i got an email today saying i've been selected for the Revlon ColorStay makeup trial.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got an email today saying i've been selected for the Revlon ColorStay makeup trial.


 
Me too!  It said I would receive both colors I selected and the study would conclude on March 6th.......Im super excited!!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  It said I would receive both colors I selected and the study would conclude on March 6th.......Im super excited!!!!!


 Me too!!!! This is my first trial and I'm so excited! I love trying different foundations!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

The email said we are supposed to have the product by Feb. 27th I believe. Has anyone gotten it yet? I haven't.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 26, 2013)

Not me. I just logged in and checked.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The email said we are supposed to have the product by Feb. 27th I believe. Has anyone gotten it yet? I haven't.


 I havent yet but I still need to check my mailbox today.  I hope we get it soon!  I've been stalking my mailbox for the last 2 weeks


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 26, 2013)

I was chosen for the Sally Hansen Insta Gel Strips trial. I am sooo excited! Did anyone else get in?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 26, 2013)

Me! I got in too! I am so excited! This is the 1st thing I have ever gotten from Allure Beauty Enthusiasts.  I get Bzz Agent campaigns pretty frequently and am a member of the L'oreal testing panel but never get selcted for any of their stuff!



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was chosen for the Sally Hansen Insta Gel Strips trial. I am sooo excited! Did anyone else get in?


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 26, 2013)

No foundation in the mail today for me


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 26, 2013)

I signed up for this a few months back and got a few emails about surveys, but they always redirect to facebook. I don't use fb so I guess I can't participate.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopefully we will get the foundation tomorrow or I guess we need to email them.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was chosen for the Sally Hansen Insta Gel Strips trial. I am sooo excited! Did anyone else get in?


 I got in that one and I'm thrilled!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay!!!! I got my foundation today!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!!! I got my foundation today!!!


 Not me


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

It came UPS. Maybe you'll get it tomorrow. If not I would let them know.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It came UPS. Maybe you'll get it tomorrow. If not I would let them know.


 Thanks for letting me know how it was shipped.  If I don't get it tomorrow, I'll email them.  What did you get in your package?


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know how it was shipped.  If I don't get it tomorrow, I'll email them.  What did you get in your package?


I got two bottles of Revlon Colorstay and instructions on how to apply it. I'm so excited! We get to wear makeup for research! Fun!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got two bottles of Revlon Colorstay and instructions on how to apply it. I'm so excited! We get to wear makeup for research! Fun!!!


 I can't wait!  I pray mine comes tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## kat46 (Feb 28, 2013)

I must be too old or something. I've only gotten one survey since I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be too old or something. I've only gotten one survey since I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I honestly don't know how long I've been signed up, but it's been a super long time. And unless I'm completely missing them, I have yet to get one survey. I might have to cry


----------



## Lisabette (Feb 28, 2013)

I just signed up, I hope I get some goodies to play with aka research! I would love the Revlon Colorstay one!


----------



## spaceprincess (Feb 28, 2013)

Got into the Sally Hansen insta gel strips.  I wonder if they will send the starter kit with the light and top coat...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't gotten any surveys since I signed up with them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 28, 2013)

> Got into the Sally Hansen insta gel strips.Â  I wonder if they will send the starter kit with the light and top coat...


 I hope they do, or it would just seem pointless to me. Ya know? You can't properly test a product without all of the pieces.


----------



## spaceprincess (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they do, or it would just seem pointless to me. Ya know? You can't properly test a product without all of the pieces.


That's true.  If they do it would be awesome.  I can't wait to see what color they send out.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Lookie what came today


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 28, 2013)

The only survey I've gotten since signing up is an address update one...which doesn't even make sense since I got it like a week after signing up...


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lookie what came today


 Yay!!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Which 2 did you get?  I got Medium Beige and Fresh Beige.  I think the Fresh Beige will work better for me since it has a warm undertone.  How bout you?  I love  playing with makeup (especially when its FREE)


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 28, 2013)

I got the Ivory and Buff. I'm using Buff though it's slightly too light for me. With my powder it still looks good. I agree playing with free makeup is the BEST! I also got a BzzAgent kit for Neutrogena cosmetics so I have a lot of free makeup this week! Works out well since I'm on a no-buy for March.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Ivory and Buff. I'm using Buff though it's slightly too light for me. With my powder it still looks good. I agree playing with free makeup is the BEST! I also got a BzzAgent kit for Neutrogena cosmetics so I have a lot of free makeup this week! Works out well since I'm on a no-buy for March.


 SWEET!  I tell ya, I have 2 of the Neutrogena lip balms and I LOVE them (Sweet Watermelon is my fave)!!!! You are one lucky girl 



  Im still testing the L'Oreal lipstick which I got 3 lipsticks to try.  I'm in the Bzzagent Garnier overnight peel and Garnier Olia campaigns as well.  I'm going to be sad next week when Mr. UPS guy doesnt bring me any goodies


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you all do the surveys through facebook or is there another way to qualify?


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you all do the surveys through facebook or is there another way to qualify?


WHAT SURVEYS ON FACEBOOK? My account never updates with surveys so I never get the chance to try to qualify. Is there another way to do the surveys?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WHAT SURVEYS ON FACEBOOK? My account never updates with surveys so I never get the chance to try to qualify. Is there another way to do the surveys?


 This...Surveys?? On FACEBOOK?? Color me surprised!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WHAT SURVEYS ON FACEBOOK? My account never updates with surveys so I never get the chance to try to qualify. Is there another way to do the surveys?


 I haven't done anything  thru Facebook.  This foundation trial came thru an email I received asking me to log on and complete the survey.


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 28, 2013)

I signed up but don't think I am on the Facebook page.  Does anyone have a link to the Facebook?  Thanks!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think they have a Facebook?  I cant seem to find one. 

I did find this.....so maybe its only linked to the magazine?

http://www.facebook.com/allure?fref=ts


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh it's not on fb? I'm sorry I must have been thinking of a different program that I couldn't participate in. I might have to sign up for this one. Is it anything like influenster? I really didn't like influenster bc the surveys were so long.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh it's not on fb? I'm sorry I must have been thinking of a different program that I couldn't participate in. I might have to sign up for this one. Is it anything like influenster? I really didn't like influenster bc the surveys were so long.


 I'm not familiar with Influenster but I can attest to this being short and easy


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my Sally Hansen kit today! Came with the starter kit and an additional set of strips! So excited!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome!! I was hoping we would get the starter kits and the additional set is an added bonus.  Hopefully I get mine today too, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only survey I've gotten since signing up is an address update one...which doesn't even make sense since I got it like a week after signing up...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 5, 2013)

> Got my Sally Hansen kit today! Came with the starter kit and an additional set of strips! So excited!


 ohhh I hope I get mine today!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you mind stating what part of the country you live in?  I am on the west coast so I assume it will be a few days and the email did state to give them till 3/11/13 (in mine at least) TIA!



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2013)

> Do you mind stating what part of the country you live in? Â I am on the west coast so I assume it will be a few days and the email did state to give them till 3/11/13 (in mine at least) TIA!


 I'm on the East Coast. Saratoga Springs, NY to be exact.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the East Coast. Saratoga Springs, NY to be exact.


 O.O lmao you are so close to me lol I read this and closed and then looked back and realized it lawl I'm in Ballston Lake XD


----------



## lovepink (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks!  So it will probably be end of week for me!  One last question USPS or UPS?  I saw some ladies who were doing a foundation one said they came UPS but I am not sure if it is all of their stuff or some of their stuff comes UPS.



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on the East Coast. Saratoga Springs, NY to be exact.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2013)

> O.O lmao you are so close to me lol I read this and closed and then looked back and realized it lawl I'm in Ballston Lake XD


 Wow! Small world! I live off of exit 12. We just got stationed here because my husband is instructing at the Naval nuclear station.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 5, 2013)

> Awesome! Â Thanks! Â So it will probably be end of week for me! Â One last question USPS or UPS? Â I saw some ladies who were doing a foundation one said they came UPS but I am not sure if it is all of their stuff or some of their stuff comes UPS.


 It came UPS. Keep your eyes peeled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! Small world! I live off of exit 12. We just got stationed here because my husband is instructing at the Naval nuclear station.


 lmao IKR! Exit 9 here ^^


----------



## lovepink (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you!  Luckily UPS tends to stop by after I get home from work so I will make sure to keep an eye out!



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It came UPS. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It came UPS. Maybe you'll get it tomorrow. If not I would let them know.


 Have you received the survey yet?  I thought it was only going to be 4 days.  I have gotten any emails so I wonder what's up?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the East Coast. Saratoga Springs, NY to be exact.


 That's where I was born!! I never lived there though as I was adopted, but I was raised and still do live in upstate (though you would probably call it more central NY).


----------



## mintchip (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you received the survey yet?  I thought it was only going to be 4 days.  I have gotten any emails so I wonder what's up?


 I'm in the Revlon foundation study too and I haven't gotten any emails or been contacted with the follow-up survey either....hmm. They said I should be contacted on Mar. 6th. Has anyone else been contacted or tried to reach out to them?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 7, 2013)

The nail strips seriously suck. Very sad about that.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mintchip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Revlon foundation study too and I haven't gotten any emails or been contacted with the follow-up survey either....hmm. They said I should be contacted on Mar. 6th. Has anyone else been contacted or tried to reach out to them?


 Im still waiting


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The nail strips seriously suck. Very sad about that.


 oh no and I was so excited! are they  hard to use?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 7, 2013)

I did the nail survey and think it said I would be contacted by email if selected.. I never got a follow up email. But maybe I am confusing it with something.. Did you guys get an email saying you would receive it?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 7, 2013)

> oh no and I was so excited! are they Â hard to use?


 Not hard to use at all but the little UV light does absolutely nothing.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you received the survey yet?  I thought it was only going to be 4 days.  I have gotten any emails so I wonder what's up?


I thought it said we would get the survey March 6th but I haven't received it yet and I keep checking my spam folders.


----------



## mintchip (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it said we would get the survey March 6th but I haven't received it yet and I keep checking my spam folders.


 They sent me the survey only after I wrote them an email (I forwarded the email with the original study details) saying I had not received a follow-up. Try writing to: [email protected] !


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it said we would get the survey March 6th but I haven't received it yet and I keep checking my spam folders.


 I got mine today and it showed up in my spam folder.  Keep an eye out.....


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 8, 2013)

I finally got the survey! It was much shorter than I expected!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got the survey! It was much shorter than I expected!


 
I couldn't believe how short it was!!!!!! We need to do more of those


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got mine today. I got the Shell we Dance starter Kit(Sheer pink color) and my exrta pack was in the color Ziggy Zaggy(which I couldn't find on the website).


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the kit with Red my lips and I was pretty happy with the finished product. Definitely frustrating aspects of application, but all in all not bad.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you have to do each nail one at a time? I have the full CND shellac system and doing one hand at a time irritates me. I don't think I could do single fingers!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 12, 2013)

> I got the kit with Red my lips and I was pretty happy with the finished product. Definitely frustrating aspects of application, but all in all not bad.Â


 Any tips??


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 12, 2013)

. My extra is Hooray Ombre, it's very sparkly and fun. I think I might try this first instead of the red. Are these much harder to remove than regular polish? I usually put Nailtiques formula 2 on prior to applying polish.. Can you still do that with strips?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> . My extra is Hooray Ombre, it's very sparkly and fun. I think I might try this first instead of the red.
> ...


 that was my extra as well and it looks fab! I haven't tried removal yet, I probably wouldn't apply anything first. The nail surface has to be completely clean. Just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have to do each nail one at a time? I have the full CND shellac system and doing one hand at a time irritates me. I don't think I could do single fingers!


 I applied all 10 strips, then when I applied the topcoat and did the curing, I did that one finger at a time.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 12, 2013)

> that was my extra as well and it looks fab! I haven't tried removal yet, I probably wouldn't apply anything first. The nail surface has to be completely clean. Just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sounds good, thanks! I'll hopefully get to applying it this afternoon.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the kit with Red my lips and I was pretty happy with the finished product. Definitely frustrating aspects of application, but all in all not bad.


 Gorgeous red color! Can't wait to see how the ombre ones look like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only survey I've gotten since signing up is an address update one...which doesn't even make sense since I got it like a week after signing up...


That's all I have gotten so far too and it won't disappear even though I have updated it like three times..


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's all I have gotten so far too and it won't disappear even though I have updated it like three times..


 Same. I have no idea what's up with that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I have no idea what's up with that.


 I think it just stays there and you can change it in case you move or something ^^


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2013)

Did anyone ever hear anything back from them about the Sally Hansen nail strips?  I'm pretty sure they said they would get in touch with us to review them.  I want to make sure I didn't miss anything!


----------



## shy32 (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't heard anything yet either.


----------



## Souly (Mar 28, 2013)

I think they said we should be contacted around March 28th so it should be soon.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 28, 2013)

I just got the email now.  My allure test panel sense must have been tingling.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my email about the Sally Hansen nails today also.



> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email now.  My allure test panel sense must have been tingling.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't heard anything since the Crest campaign.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 3, 2013)

I was sent a prequalification survey for a haircare regimen yesterday. Hope I get in!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sent a prequalification survey for a haircare regimen yesterday. Hope I get in!


 Me too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

Why am I not getting *any* surveys?


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why am I not getting *any* surveys?


Because I can't be the only one lol....


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because I can't be the only one lol....


 Heh. Literally the only survey I've gotten since signing up was the one about my address that is perpetually there and won't go away. Absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heh. Literally the only survey I've gotten since signing up was the one about my address that is perpetually there and won't go away. Absolutely nothing else.


I got the toothpaste one a few months back but that address one just wont go away lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the toothpaste one a few months back but that address one just wont go away lol


 No, it really won't!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

No surveys here either D:


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ive not had any surveys either.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 3, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sent a prequalification survey for a haircare regimen yesterday. Hope I get in!


I just got the email today.  But, I really really hope I get in.  I love my hair (some days) so this will be perfect for me.


----------



## kat46 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sent a prequalification survey for a haircare regimen yesterday. Hope I get in!


 I got this too! my first one... I hope I get in. I love trying new haircare products!


----------



## kat46 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got in the hair care study!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in the hair care study!


 Congratulations! Did you get an email about it?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 4, 2013)

> Heh. Literally the only survey I've gotten since signing up was the one about my address that is perpetually there and won't go away. Absolutely nothing else.


 Same here! I've kind of given up : (


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I've kind of given up : (


 Me too. Guess it's not for me. BzzAgent has been a success though. I'm currently doing my 6th campaign and I've only been signed up since November.


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 4, 2013)

I got in on the redken hair study too. Filled out survey this morning and they emailed saying I was in and they'll be sending 4 products. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in on the redken hair study too. Filled out survey this morning and they emailed saying I was in and they'll be sending 4 products. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! 4 products! I'm jealous!  No email for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! 4 products! I'm jealous!  No email for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I really would love to try out Redken products, since that's what they use where I get my hair done.

edited to change misspelling.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 4, 2013)

I finally qualified to receive products! YAY! I'm getting the Redken, which I'm super excited about it. Do you think it's full size stuff or generous sample sizes? I'm excited that it's a new line we get to test.


----------



## Jflopez (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally qualified to receive products! YAY! I'm getting the Redken, which I'm super excited about it. Do you think it's full size stuff or generous sample sizes? I'm excited that it's a new line we get to test.


 It didn't say but if it is sample size they will have to be pretty deluxe samples since this is a 10 day study.  But I'm so excited.. I was reading about their diamond oil line last night and it sounds really interesting. Can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in the study too! So excited it's Redken!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2013)

Did y



> I'm in the study too! So excited it's Redken!


 Did you just get the email for the survey or did you do it before? I would love to do this but haven't seen anything about it.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did y
> 
> Did you just get the email for the survey or did you do it before?
> ...


I got the survey several days ago (less than a week ago, I think), and was notified that I was accepted yesterday by email.

I don't remember if Allure ever did an initial demographics and preferences survey when signing up to be a Beauty Enthusiast, but I get the sense this specific study is for those with damaged hair, since these Redken products are marketing themselves that way.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, guess I am out of luck for this one then. I hope you guys get nice sized products, how fun!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 12, 2013)

hello guys, i finally got in ! so excited bc i never qualify for this or the Loreal one! products are supposte to be here by the 19th right? (the diomand shine study). I love hair products and my hair is super dry and frizzy. Always looking for products to remedy that.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not hard to use at all but the little UV light does absolutely nothing.


It's consoling to know that I'm not the only person who couldn't get them to harden. I really tried my best and spent a very long time on it, but the coating would not harden for me. I tried shaking the bottle up an insane amount of time and then tried again, nothing. So sad, because the color they sent me was a really pretty metallic red. Even if it had worked, though, it was still very time consuming.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 16, 2013)

for those of you who got in on the diomand shine study was just going to let everyone know i received my kit today..its 4 FS products! so excited!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 16, 2013)

http://krbcuteypye.blogspot.com/2013/04/wow-totally-free-from-allure.html idk if im allowed to post this link or not but on my blog i have a pic of the products i received.(couldnt figure out how to post just the picture on this page).


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> for those of you who got in on the diomand shine study was just going to let everyone know i received my kit today..its 4 FS products! so excited!


 I'm so jealous! I'm worried because it's close to the 19th and I still haven't gotten mine. Would you mind telling me how they were delivered (usps, ups, fedex)? I'm very excited because I never qualify for these things and I'm going crazy waiting for the mailman everyday so any info would be VERY appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my Redken package yesterday! So excited! It came UPS.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Redken package yesterday! So excited! It came UPS.


 Ok, now I'm worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  because UPS is notoriously bad where I live.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes mine was also ups.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2013)

yes mine was also ups.


----------



## kat46 (Apr 18, 2013)

My hair products arrived today by UPS.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I think I'm missing out on this after all. I was so excited but got nothing today either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did everyone in SoCal already get theirs?


----------



## kat46 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I think I'm missing out on this after all. I was so excited but got nothing today either
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in SoCal


----------



## Souly (Apr 19, 2013)

I got mine yesterday - I'm in Oregon. Hope it shows up today!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to admit that I'm like the Redken items much better separately than used at once. When I use the shampoo &amp; conditioner at the same time, I feel like I have straw on my head. When I use only one, I have super soft and shiny hair! Seems strange.


----------



## saku (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not posting about a study... But I was so surprised to have gotten this in the mail. for free!






It's from a giveaway I entered in Allure..i don't remember when and I don't even know if I won.. 

I LOVE GETTING FREE STUFF IN THE MAIL!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 24, 2013)

> I'm not posting about a study... But I was so surprised to have gotten this in the mail. for free!
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a giveaway I entered in Allure..i don't remember when and I don't even know if I won..Â  I LOVE GETTING FREE STUFF IN THE MAIL!Â


 I got that today too!!!!! Pretty excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (May 13, 2013)

Just got a nice surprise via UPS! Apparently I was a winner in the last Allure Beauty Enthusiasts survey (didn't even know you could win something lol) so Allure sent a full-size Redken Satin Wear blow dry lotion, yay!


----------



## JHP07 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got a nice surprise via UPS! Apparently I was a winner in the last Allure Beauty Enthusiasts survey (didn't even know you could win something lol) so Allure sent a full-size Redken Satin Wear blow dry lotion, yay!


 Congrats!


----------



## kat46 (May 15, 2013)

For those in the survey, how did you like the Redkin products?

For me, the best of the four was the mask. I really liked it and will probably purchase it. I didn't really like the conditioner though, odd that it would be so different from the mask. It just left my hair feeling dry. I loved the scent! That is a hard sell for me because I am so picky about product scents.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 15, 2013)

There was a hair survey today. I hope I qualify!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 15, 2013)

I haven't seen a survey on their site in months except the address change one.


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen a survey on their site in months except the address change one.


 Same with me! I've been wondering what the deal is......I wonder if I'll get the hair survey?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

I couldn't get the hair survey to work for me.


----------



## korsis (Aug 15, 2013)

No survey here!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 22, 2013)

Who hoo! Getting the hair stuff. Shampoo conditioner and a serum. Anyone else? This will be my first with them.


----------



## korsis (Aug 22, 2013)

> Who hoo! Getting the hair stuff. Shampoo conditioner and a serum. Anyone else? This will be my first with them.


Congrats! Just had a survey for a facial skin product but they will tell me tomorrow if I'm in.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Who hoo! Getting the hair stuff. Shampoo conditioner and a serum. Anyone else? This will be my first with them.


 Me! Got an email today. Should be interesting to try.


----------



## wurly (Aug 23, 2013)

> Congrats! Just had a survey for a facial skin product but they will tell me tomorrow if I'm in.


 Me too! Is it twice daily for 4weeks?


----------



## mckondik (Aug 23, 2013)

Hair stuff for me, too!


----------



## korsis (Aug 23, 2013)

> Me too! Is it twice daily for 4weeks?


Exactly! I'm exited to hear if I'm in...


----------



## korsis (Aug 24, 2013)

No email here, so I guess I did not make it... :-(


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my hair products. They are full-sized, so I hope they work for me. I was expecting samples.


----------



## wurly (Aug 28, 2013)

> No email here, so I guess I did not make it... :-(


 Same here!


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> Got my hair products. They are full-sized, so I hope they work for me. I was expecting samples.


lucky girl, sounds great!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Got my hair products. They are full-sized, so I hope they work for me. I was expecting samples.


Mine should be here today. I was hoping for full size since we have to use it for a while. I'm excited to try something new.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 12, 2013)

I got in to the facial product trial. I can't wait to see what they send me! How long after being notified does it usually take to receive the products?


----------



## TracyT (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in to the facial product trial. I can't wait to see what they send me! How long after being notified does it usually take to receive the products?

I got in the facial product trial. It came via UPS yesterday. Any idea what product it is? It's packaged in a blue dropper bottle without a label. It seems like some kind of oil moisturizer.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in to the facial product trial. I can't wait to see what they send me! How long after being notified does it usually take to receive the products?

I got in the facial product trial. It came via UPS yesterday. Any idea what product it is? It's packaged in a blue dropper bottle without a label. It seems like some kind of oil moisturizer.


I have no idea what it is but I like it! I've been using it for about 5 days now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Pates (Sep 24, 2013)

i got my test sample yesterday for the facial test and its in that blue dropper, but its disgusting, its milky white with a jello like consistency and the smell is awfull, I havent used any of it sooo grosss

anyone else have this peoblem, and what shoul I do, cancel the whole thing or ask for a new one?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Pates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my test sample yesterday for the facial test and its in that blue dropper, but its disgusting, its milky white with a jello like consistency and the smell is awfull, I havent used any of it sooo grosss

anyone else have this peoblem, and what shoul I do, cancel the whole thing or ask for a new one?

Mine is milky white but has no real noticeable scent. The consistency reminds me of Bliss Triple Oxygen + C Energizing Cream which is described as a lightweight gel cream. I wonder if yours is bad?


----------



## TracyT (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Pates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got my test sample yesterday for the facial test and its in that blue dropper, but its disgusting, its milky white with a jello like consistency and the smell is awfull, I havent used any of it sooo grosss

anyone else have this peoblem, and what shoul I do, cancel the whole thing or ask for a new one?

I'd email them and check to see if the sample went bad due to weather or shipment.

  My sample is in the blue dropper and milky. I don't smell a thing. The consistency isn't jello rather more like a serum.   I got the first survey about the product which based on the questions kind of told you what it's supposed to do: firm skin, moisturize, reduce fine lines, etc.


----------



## krystlbear (Oct 28, 2013)

I was just selected for the Crest 3D White Whitestrips Luxe Supreme Flexfit .


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *krystlbear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just selected for the Crest 3D White Whitestrips Luxe Supreme Flexfit .
Awesome!  That would be a great one!  Does your email say if you'll be getting a full box or a few samples?


----------



## JessP (Oct 28, 2013)

I was also selected for the Crest 3D White Whitestrips Luxe Supreme Flexfit (whew, long name!) trial - the email says we'll have to use the product every day for two weeks, so I'm thinking it will be closer to a full box?


----------



## korsis (Oct 28, 2013)

Me too!!! Yay'


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Me three! Looking forward to trying them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 28, 2013)

Been apart of it for a year but never knew how it worked. Where are the surveys located?


----------



## krystlbear (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  That would be a great one!  Does your email say if you'll be getting a full box or a few samples?
It doesn't say exactly. But it does state, "This trial requires that you use the product once a day for two weeks."


----------



## krystlbear (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Been apart of it for a year but never knew how it worked. Where are the surveys located?
I received the survey via email.


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been a member of this for years, but only receive the surveys they send out, never any invites to try products. 




 Do you think I should email them? I always answer every survey and enter to win the prizes they send out....I just don't understand.


----------



## korsis (Oct 28, 2013)

> I have been a member of this for years, but only receive the surveys they send out, never any invites to try products.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Do you think I should email them? I always answer every survey and enter to win the prizes they send out....I just don't understand.Â


I feel you! This is the first time I got in. My secret guess is that they are looking for super young girls and I'm already too old! Lmao!


----------



## pvtfridays (Oct 28, 2013)

> I feel you! This is the first time I got in. My secret guess is that they are looking for super young girls and I'm already too old! Lmao!


 How young? Lol I'm 27 and have been a member for 3 months and was selected to do the crest white strips trial. I'm way excited to do it!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




How young? Lol I'm 27 and have been a member for 3 months and was selected to do the crest white strips trial. I'm way excited to do it!
I'm 29 and I was also selected for Crest.


----------



## korsis (Oct 29, 2013)

Well for the crest I got in too, but this is my first time i got in. I remember a couple weeks ago it was a hair survey and also a serum survey where I wasn't the right fit apparently. Just guessing because its after all a magazine for a bit younger folks. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 29, 2013)

I got the white strips too. Yay!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 29, 2013)

How many of you subscribe to Allure?

When I registered I told the truth and said that while I do read Allure and visit their website regularly, I don't have a subscription.

I'm wondering now if that will affect my chances of being picked for anything.


----------



## korsis (Oct 29, 2013)

> How many of you subscribe to Allure? When I registered I told the truth and said that while I do read Allure and visit their website regularly, I don't have a subscription. I'm wondering now if that will affect my chances of being picked for anything.


I do not subscribe and from about 3 surveys they picked me for 1.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How many of you subscribe to Allure?

When I registered I told the truth and said that while I do read Allure and visit their website regularly, I don't have a subscription.

I'm wondering now if that will affect my chances of being picked for anything.
I don't subscribe. I have before, but I'm not a current subscriber. 

And I got in the Crest White Strips test.  It's my first time to get in.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 30, 2013)

So jealous.. Wish that I got in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in the Whitestrips trial too! My first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in the Whitestrips trial too! My first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Twins! I got this too and its my first one as well! Yay!


----------



## dianaMarie (Nov 4, 2013)

I just got my crest white strips today and tried it on. I don't remember having to wear them for an hour but it's been so long since white strips first came out. I sort of like the strips and sort of don't. It feels really tight around my teeth and I tried to stretch one out and the end was about to rip off. I do like that there isn't so much of that gummy stuff seeping out like I remember white strips doing years ago.


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 5, 2013)

Still waiting for mine! I'm hoping they don't make my teeth sensitive! An hour? Gee I thought they were cutting down on the time you have to wear those things.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 6, 2013)

updates.


----------



## korsis (Nov 7, 2013)

I got mine but I'm shocked! 1 hour applying time?!? Ridiculous!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oops, didn't read the instructions closely enough about not posting!


----------



## ImLovingThis (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Heads up, don't forget that when you are doing Allure trials you aren't suppose to talk about them till they are released into the stores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 12, 2013)

Upcoming allure beauty boxes? Anyone? Any news?


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Upcoming allure beauty boxes? Anyone? Any news?
http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html

there is an update on the box!


----------



## paigepeep (Nov 14, 2013)

YEA!! I have been waiting for this one! I have canceled all my other subs, been on a no buy, decluttering, throwing away expired and old items like I am supposed to! I am still using things from my last Allure Beauty Box. The items are all things I normally use, but this upcoming Winter 2013 box looks a little heavy on the nail polish.


----------



## LillyT (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got an email announcing the beauty box.

I don't usually buy things like this. But I'm VERY Tempeted to take advantage of this offer. There are a few products that I know will be duds for me, but I might treat myself anyway.

Does anyone know how quickly these go? How long to I have to make my decision before they run out?


----------



## korsis (Nov 15, 2013)

> Just got an email announcing the beauty box. I don't usually buy things like this. But I'm VERY Tempeted to take advantage of this offer. There are a few products that I know will be duds for me, but I might treat myself anyway. Does anyone know how quickly these go? How long to I have to make my decision before they run out?


They sell out quick, probably on the same day it goes live! Nov, 19. 12 EST


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 21, 2013)

Way too much nail polish for the box for me. I was hoping for deeply amazing hair and body moisture treatments. Oh well. Saves me $50!


----------



## Misdameanor (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone received their box yet, if you ordered? Mine supposedly shipped on the 4th, but I think it got caught in all the bad weather down here in Texas.


----------



## paigepeep (Dec 11, 2013)

I got mine Monday in Texas.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 11, 2014)

I got the "Big Reveal" email for the facial skincare product I did a trial for a few months ago. It was Josie Maran Pure Argan Milk Intensive Hydrating Treatment!


----------



## TracyT (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the "Big Reveal" email for the facial skincare product I did a trial for a few months ago. It was Josie Maran Pure Argan Milk Intensive Hydrating Treatment! 




 
Ditto. I had emailed a week+ ago asking for a product name and was told to hold on a tiny bit more. Then bam!

I love the hydrating treatment. It's not at all like Josie Maran's standard argan in a good way. And with a hefty trial sample and using 3 drops a time, I'm set for quite a while and know what to get when I'm out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2014)

Just had a survey for a lip product trial. First survey since I signed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just had a survey for a lip product trial. First survey since I signed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got that yesterday! I hope I make it in.

Oh, wait, I should have checked my email before posting: I got in! This email revealed the specific brand and product, and I had guessed the brand yesterday based entirely on the packaging in the survey, and I was right! Now I just hope it's a shade I can coordinate with my clothes for the duration of the trial. I don't like it when my colors are off-balance. They don't have to match, but they need to work together.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I got that yesterday! I hope I make it in.
> 
> Oh, wait, I should have checked my email before posting: I got in! This email revealed the specific brand and product, and I had guessed the brand yesterday based entirely on the packaging in the survey, and I was right! Now I just hope it's a shade I can coordinate with my clothes for the duration of the trial. I don't like it when my colors are off-balance. They don't have to match, but they need to work together.


Maybe your survey was different from mine - I just got it today, around 5pm, and I had to choose a color in the survey.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I got that yesterday! I hope I make it in.
> 
> Oh, wait, I should have checked my email before posting: I got in! This email revealed the specific brand and product, and I had guessed the brand yesterday based entirely on the packaging in the survey, and I was right! Now I just hope it's a shade I can coordinate with my clothes for the duration of the trial. I don't like it when my colors are off-balance. They don't have to match, but they need to work together.


Glad you posted this, I just checked my email and I got in too!!  I'm excited to get this, and yup I could totally guess the brand from the packaging too.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Maybe your survey was different from mine - I just got it today, around 5pm, and I had to choose a color in the survey.


That sounds like the survey I received yesterday.  The part where I had to pick the color showed the product packaging.  I think the color names were Blushing Harmony, Coral Elegance, and…  I'm drawing a blank on the red.  Oh, wait, I found the product on the L'Oreal site.  Ruby Opera.  That was the third one.  And the coral one is Coral Encore.  I'm looking forward to trying this for free because the last time I bought a L'Oreal lip product, I tossed it after three days because I hated the smell.  That was…  over twenty years ago, I think.  I could be convinced to start using L'Oreal again if it turned out they changed the scent of their lip products, but I'm not shelling out money to do so.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 5, 2014)

Never heard of this particular test group before... just went to the website to sign up, but looks like they've frozen new signups for a few weeks while they "update the website"....

Oh well!  Hopefully I'll get something cool in the future  B)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

(BTW, in case anyone was wondering, I found a YouTube review of this stuff that was posted in February, and it's available at Ulta, Walgreens, and probably more places I didn't retain once I registered that this is something that's already on the market.  It's definitely not like the eyeliner trial I did for the L'Oreal consumer testing panel where they didn't even give the pencil a shade name!)


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 5, 2014)

I got in the lipstick survey too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I don't get red. I think I'd like the coral. Hopefully it comes soon!


----------



## bellastarr (Jun 5, 2014)

I got picked for the lipstick too.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 12, 2014)

If you have UPS my choice check it. My lipstick tracking just showed up, estimated delivery is the 17th.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my lipstick to test today!!  I'm really excited to use it.  And guess what!!  It literally smells like raspberries.  Not a fake berry smell or anything, but actual raspberries.  At least to me.  But anyway, I'm just glad its here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of bummed...I got two surveys, one about lipstick and one about skincare. And apparently I didn't qualify for either! 

I've been signed up for almost a year &amp; these are the first surveys I've ever gotten.


----------



## puzzlepopples (Jun 25, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I got my lipstick to test today!!  I'm really excited to use it.  And guess what!!  It literally smells like raspberries.  Not a fake berry smell or anything, but actual raspberries.  At least to me.  But anyway, I'm just glad its here.


Hmm, mine really doesn't have a smell. Of course, it could be my allergies! I wish mine did smell like raspberries though!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

I have to laugh at the very specific application directions.  And then ignore them.  Apply to my upper lip first?  No way.  I apply glosses to my bottom lip and then press/rub my lips together.  It's automatic at this point.  And for some reason, when it comes to glosses, I apply *only* to my bottom lip and distribute to the top by pressing my lips together.  I didn't realize this until this evening when I tried to follow their directions and had to start over because it just felt *wrong* to do it their way.  (Yes, I'm *that* kind of OCD.)

(And mine smells faintly of peaches mixed with that distinctive L'Oreal lipstick smell that made me stop using this brand more than twenty years ago.  I guess I'll see if I can handle it all day tomorrow.)


----------



## Hannah Eicher (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really sorry; I'm new to this. Is this program free? Do you have to submit any verification that you are a makeup artist or anything? 

(removed blog link per TOS - magicalmom)


----------



## Shalott (Jul 30, 2014)

Che. The last item I actually got to trial was a Vichy product about three years ago. Ever since then, I've only ever gotten the enter to win surveys, or nothing at all.

Meh, oh well. I actually tend to forget I am even enrolled in this program, so I guess it doesn't matter. It's a bummer though, because when I first enrolled years and years ago, we got so many product trials!

I did just get an e-mail about them revamping the program - wonder if this will increase the possibility of trials? I know it was the last revamp that seemed to lessen them for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 30, 2014)

hannahmakeupartist said:


> I'm really sorry; I'm new to this. Is this program free? Do you have to submit any verification that you are a makeup artist or anything?
> 
> (removed blog link per TOS - magicalmom)


Hi Hannah!

Anyone can sign up for this program, and it's free!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got into a haircolor refreshing gloss test. My first thing from them!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 17, 2014)

Did anyone get contacted about doing market research about phone shopping? Through 24Tru? Just hoping it's legit.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 9, 2015)

Whoa not much action here for a long time! I (and my hubby) were accepted into a fragrance trial, I am really looking forward to it. No mention of what type of scent we'll even be trying but even if it is deodorant I am super down with that, LOL!

It has been literally so long since I got to try something from them, I wondered if they even used the Enthusiasts program to trial new products. Maybe there will be more upcoming in the new year?


----------



## KatieKat (Jan 9, 2015)

A couple of months ago, I had a trial for a hair product. So it seems like they are still doing it, but maybe few and far between.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just received an invite today for Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Night Moisturizers sweepstake. Anyone else get the same thing?


----------



## TracyT (Mar 24, 2015)

Got a Garnier charcoal mask today. It's a one week trial for oily skin. Glasses = oily skin. I'd have less issues if I went back to contacts.


----------



## artemiss (May 19, 2016)

I am new to this and just received a L'oreal Lumi Cushion foundation to try.


----------

